# Pookie's Stuff & Writes



## Pookie (Oct 7, 2015)

I love to write about things that are dear to me. Like cats, dogs, and things without a voice.

I wrote this "diary" about our home. This place was so awful; she needed love and just a little elbow grease. And a truck, LOL!!


Diary Of A House

July 2013

The people who lived in me are gone. Now I don't know what will happen to me. My carpets are filthy, my walls are coated with a nasty mess, my wallpaper is torn, no one took care of me and even my owners don't want me any more. I could be a strong shelter for a nice family if only somebody would care, but no one does. My house friend next door has been left alone even before I was and she is real sad like I am. All we do these long summer nights is talk about how wonderful we could be if only someone would care.
Are we going to be torn down? Left to fall down? Will no one ever care about us and fix us?
Only time will tell. But so far this has been a long summer.

August 2013

No one has seen me. There's trash and junk in me and in the yard I was built into. My next door friend is sadder as the days go by, for once she was shelter to a little family. There's big weeds now in her yard, but at least someone is mowing mine. I don't know what to make of this...for twenty years I provided warmth and shelter to people. My days can't be over, not yet. There are houses not as well-built as I that have stood for 100 years, but no one wants me. I have possibilities, but I can't do anything myself, I need people to help me. But no one would want an ugly house like me. All my other house friends on the street look nice and have people in them because they are pretty. It's just not fair, and I guess I'll never know the joy of hearing laughter within my walls or love in my rooms again.
I don't want to give up hope, but I don't want to hope too much either. I have a realtor's lock on my door now, which means I'm for sale. But who would want me?

September 2013

A few people stopped by to look at me, but they didn't like me. I knew it. I'm too dirty and nasty for nice people to want. My house friend next door, I fear, has been abandoned...she doesn't have a realtor's lock on her door and no one at all has been to visit her. She is very despondent these days, and I am doing my best to keep us both going but I don't know how much longer I can hold out. The nights are starting to get a bit longer and the days are getting shorter, and winter is coming soon. No one will want to work on me in winter and no one will move into me the way I am now.
I talked with my friend Maple Tree in my front yard, she is sad too. She has very climbable branches but no one visits her either, not even the little girls down the street any more.
I am trying hard to keep hope, but hope is quickly fading as the nights grow longer. We sit here and watch people come in and out of our other friends on the street; we see the lights on in them at night and we see those people loving our friends and taking care of them. With each dawn we hold our breath and pray someone will see us and wonder at us, maybe ask questions, maybe...
I keep thinking and hoping maybe tomorrow, for tomorrow has to come sometime, doesn't it?

October 2013

A couple more people have seen me this month, and of course they don't want me. One couple, a funny-looking redheaded lady and a tall bald guy came by and my little heart was broken because I liked them but they didn't like me. They didn't come in, just peeked in my windows, but for some reason I was very disappointed. They even wondered at my friend next door, but they went away and I didn't see them again. I'll never see them again, they're just like everyone else I guess. My house friend is becoming fatalistic, believing we'll never be lived in. I keep feeling like that's just not possible, and I try to tell her, but she is so far into despair and hopelessness everything I say nowadays has little or no effect. Some days she is very withdrawn and won't talk to me at all, so I whisper to Maple Tree, who sighs as she sheds her leaves for someone to climb her. The lady next door has kept my yard mowed but still, I look as forlorn and unwanted as anything possibly could. No one has even come to take out any trash.
The nights are getting cold now, and little Maple Tree shivers in the wind, for she is as lonely as I. We will all have to make it together alone through the coming winter; perhaps with Spring there will be renewed hope.

November 2013

Dare I hope? That couple came back, this time with a new realtor I hadn't seen before and a nice-looking dark-haired lady with twinkling eyes and a sweet smile. They went all through me!! The dark-haired lady, Donna, kept saying what a good house I could be...and that they should put a bid in on me. The problem is, somebody was here a week before with another realtor who said they would put a bid in too, but I really want these people. At least they came back. I don't know what's going to happen, but I have new hope. Now two people want me, at least I think they do, and even my friend next door perked up and is more talkative now. Maple Tree says she has a good feeling, so I don't know what's in store for me now. I figure if 2 people wanted to buy me, one of them might get me...after all, this is better than nothing. Maple Tree liked the people who came back, and so did my friend. 
The redhead and her husband came back again, looking at me several times. They seem very interested in measuring my back yard. They were talking about things like trees and bushes and a pond...maybe they're really interested in my possibilities. I wish I could talk! I would have told them about how promising I am with a little help, but all I could do is stand tall and proud for them with hope in my heart. The nights are longer and colder, and I do so need someone to keep me warm inside.
I look to each dawn with eagerness; maybe they will come.

December 2013

To say this has been the best time of my little life would be an understatement. That couple bought me! Their names are Justin and Joyce. The first thing they all did was tear me up and clean me up inside! All the nastiness and filth is gone! I now have a brand-new kitchen (complete with a dishwasher and all new appliances) with new paint, vinyl, and carpet. I got new windows, I look beautiful. Still a little work to do, but Justin and Joyce are working on me now and they laugh and they love me. Everybody comes over, and once again I have life! My friend next door is happier now, because Donna looked at her too and said she could be easily fixed up. I have 5 cats and a dog here too. Maple Tree is happy, Joyce climbed her and said she was perfect for sitting on a branch and reading, and Justin climbed her too and put up a bird feeder. There are bulbs planted around the mailbox, all of the trash is out, I got a new shed, and I am warm at night now! 
They moved all their things in on December 22. I have a piano in my living room too. They work a lot but they keep me warm and those cats and the dog play with each other and keep me company when Justin and Joyce are away working. Lots of people have been in and out doing things to me and the other houses on the street are quite interested in all the activity.
But the most exciting thing is, these people love me and they are taking care of me. This was really worth all that time I felt alone and unwanted. Somebody heard my prayers, and soon someone will come to my friend next door. I have told her it will happen...and it will, I know. She saw what happened to me, and now she believes it will happen to her too.
I am complete.

January 2014

They're still doing more things to me! And they keep me clean and tidy... and are finishing even my garage. They still have things to move in from a storage space that will make me look even better inside, and the best news is the owner of my friend next door is going to start working on her too! I am very proud now, I'm the best house on the street and everybody knows it. I even have a name: Fountain Place, because I'm the only house on the block with a fountain on the front deck! I am so proud. I hear them planning things for me and I can hardly wait. Every day is an adventure and every night I protect them. Justin works on his truck in the garage now, and the dog loves my big back yard. They take lots of pictures of me and show them to their friends. My friend next door is much happier these days, and we have lots to talk about now. Maple Tree is always full of birds now that she has a nice bird feeder on her, and she is looking forward to having Joyce climb up in her and read in the Spring.
These new residents are funny people. They hug a lot and laugh, and dote on their pets. They find ways to make me prettier and seem to have fun doing it.
And they're going to be with me for a long, long time. I will make sure of that and I will never let them down.

February 2015

I am sorry, dear Diary, but I don’t have time to write much any more. My little family is so busy! Joyce is writing books about cats, Justin has a computer building and repair business, they are both working fulltime, and it’s taking everything I have to look after them. In the spring and summer, my yard is full of color, I kept out the winds and the rain and the ice and snow and I am so happy. My house friend next door was sold in July 2014 to a sweet young family with two little children, two dogs and a cat, and she is the happiest I have ever seen her. We are so lucky!
I will have to say good-bye again for a while. I have so much to do here and my job has really only just begun. I don’t know what the future holds for my little family here, but I plan to keep on protecting them and holding them close within me no matter what. What I do know is that life is, indeed, good!

With love,
Fountain Place


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 7, 2015)

Ooh, Pookie, you made this poet cry. So poignant. You can write? Are you published? You should be.


----------



## jujube (Oct 7, 2015)

I loved it, Pookie!


----------



## Lara (Oct 7, 2015)

Aww…very happy ending. Well penned. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Pookie (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you all so much! I'm so glad y'all liked it, but I hope those tears, @Shalimar, were happy ones.

I wrote a book about talking cats who use computers, take online classes, and help their owners get through the storms of life....while driving them nuts at the same time.

It's not published yet, but we're thinking of putting it on Amazon or somewhere as either an e-book or print on demand. I'll post the whole book here. Y'all can tell me if I should bother trying to sell it or not. Be honest! I mean it! That's the deal, ok?

It's fully copyrighted and protected, so no worries.

I write a bunch of nutty stuff like this. With Pook and Saav and all the other cats, I never run out of ideas! I'll be posting.

Wow, I think I love this place!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 7, 2015)

Yes Pookie, they were happy tears. The Canadianyr are a mushy bunch!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 7, 2015)

Lesson of the Tractor

I got behind a guy on a tractor on the way to work a few years ago. As I was following him, I got frustrated. I followed him down the mountain, and my conscience was bugging me the whole time. So I re-wrote this as if Pook and Saav were my conscience, and yes, the ending is absolutely true.

Enjoy!!

    We all run late every now and then; something will hold us up and prevent us from leaving on time, or something will happen en route to our destination to compromise our expected time of arrival. It happens; this is life. Life is, at best, unpredictable, and no matter how much we fight this unpredictability it wins on occasion; if for no other reason than to teach us a well-needed lesson.

    Today was my day for a lesson. It was a beastly hot day: 90º and 95% humidity...and here I am in a car with a black interior and no air conditioning. My compressor had konked out and we hadn’t fixed it yet, therefore I got to drive a sauna to work at 3:00 in the afternoon. The country roads I drive on are very winding and steep, so I don’t really get to drive over about 40mph; this means I don’t get a whole lot of breeze going on inside the car. Oh, well. I figure things could be a lot worse. At least I have a car that runs just fine otherwise.

    Plus, I had company today with me in the car. Buckled into their little harnesses and belted in were Pook and Saav. They had been bugging me to take them to work with me and --

    Pook: Bugging? Think again! 
    Saav: Yeah, what's with the bugging stuff? 
    Pook: More like you've been telling us forever you were going to take us to work one day, Mom. You just had to pick the hottest day of the year for it!

    Okay, anyway, I was taking Pook and Saav to work with me to see the site and play near the stream and enjoy the outdoors.

    Pook: Enjoy the outdoors? It's hot, there's bugs, in case you haven't noticed we're wearing fur, and I heard Daddy talking about snakes. Yuck!
    Saav: Stream? Waters! Oh boy!

    I look at my watch. 2:55pm. No problem. I’ll be at work 20 minutes early and everyone will be happy. I turn onto the little 2-lane mountain road and prepare for the long run down, then up again and up even more into the hills. I love this area, scary roads and all. I was raised here; I learned to drive here. No wonder I like flying a plane better. Straight road? What’s that?

    Pook: Arrrgggghh! Watch the trees!
    Saav: Forget the trees! There must be a 100-foot drop along here!

    Off I go into the woods, and not half a mile goes by when I come around a blind curve and there it is. The “something” that will compromise my expected time of arrival has appeared; a guy on a very slow-moving big farm tractor is right in front of me going 15 miles an hour.

    Pook: What kind of car is that?
    Saav: Dang, looks like it's missing some stuff. Like windows, and a roof and doors.

    I sigh in frustration. Traffic, mostly tourists, line up behind me, and the one behind me seems particularly impatient. I take a good look at him behind me: a huge white Chevrolet Suburban with Texas plates. He seems to think the slowdown has something to do with my tailpipes. I change his mind quickly with a double-tap on the brakes. He backs off. I sigh at the tractor again, and wish the guy there would turn off the road and let us by. There are plenty of places he could pull off to.

    Me: Grrrrrrr, can't he pull off the road for a minute and let us by?
    Pook: Where? There's no place to put whatever that is, it's huge.
    Saav: What is it, anyway? It smells funny.
    Me: It's a farm tractor. Dang, there's a nice driveway he can use! Right there!
    Pook: (Gasp) Oh noooo! Mom, those little flowers are too close to the gravel, the tires will kill them and tear up the gravel!
    Saav: What if we lived there, Mom? You wouldn't want a tractor messing up your gravel and killing your flowers. That is really inconsiderate! 
    Pook: Besides, if he's on a farm tractor, he's a farmer and understands growing things. He won't do that to anyone's flowers. That's mean to want other people's things messed up, Mom. I can't believe you'd actually wish for that.

    I was shocked that what seemed like an insignificant comment could have such an impact.

    Me: Oh no! I don't wish bad things on people! I didn't realize it would tear up the gravel and kill the flowers. No, of course he can't go there. Bad idea.
    Pook: It certainly was. 
    Saav: Good thing he doesn't think like you, Mom.

    I was a little embarrassed, but the lesson stuck. Suddenly my normal way of thinking had been called into question, and now I realized I needed to make some changes.

    Me: But it is soooo dang hot, really, he’s going just too slowly and I’m roasting back here.
    Pook: Oh? He’s not hot? Has he got a cool drink anywhere up there with him? Have you seen a water or soda bottle in his hand at all? 
    Saav:  And what about that sweat-stained t-shirt on his back? You think you’re hot? There isn’t even a roof or any shade over him on that thing. You have a roof and tinted windows...geez, Mom, you're so spoiled!
    Pook: I bet he’s been working in fields all day. What have you done? Load the dishes in the dishwasher, maybe a little straightening, taking it easy in air-conditioned comfort before leaving for work? What a whiner!

    Gaaahhhh....Pook and Saav were really giving me down the road by now, but I went with it. There had to be a reason for it. It was making so much sense!

    Me: Can’t he go just a little faster?
    Pook: And will the earth fall out of orbit if you’re a few minutes late for work? No? Then who cares? Look at how beautiful the trees are. 
    Saav: No, he can’t go any faster. It’s an old tractor; besides, those things can be prone to rolling over, so Daddy says. You want him to get hurt? What kind of person are you, anyway?
    Me: No! I don't want him to get hurt! Yes, they are easy to turn over sometimes, but no, honey, I don't want anyone to get hurt. I'm not a bad person...at least I hope I'm not. But there's those others behind us too, girls.
    Pook: Who are in better shape than you are right now, meaning they have air conditioning, and at least one is a tourist, and if they have issues about being in a hurry, they need to deal with it. You deal with yourself. What are you doing to make the world better?
    Saav: Better yet, what are you doing to make yourself a better person for the world? 
    Me: Arrrggggh I don’t have the patience for this!
    Pook: Funny, your car does; it’s doing just fine. Thought human beings were superior to machines. 
    Saav: Right. When was the last time you saw a washing machine play ice hockey?

    I couldn't even think of arguing with that. Too much was happening now, in my mind. Indeed, what kind of person am I? What am I doing to make the world better? What am I doing to better myself for the world? Washing machines playing ice hockey? Holy cow! Where do two cats get this stuff? Mental note: check history on computer when I get home.

    As we followed him down the mountain, other thoughts came along quickly.

    Me: I wonder how old he is.
    Pook: He’s got grey hair, thinning, so he’s older than you. 
    Saav: Yeah, and how would you like to be out on that tractor in this heat at your age? Think he likes it? 
    Me: No, I'm guessing he'd much rather be more comfortable. I wonder where he’s going.
    Pook: Hopefully home, where he can cool off and maybe take it easy. But he probably won’t. He’s probably one of so very many farmers who, after working on their own places, stop to help their friends and neighbors too before calling it a day. 
    Saav: He probably has a lot to do before he gets to go home, bless his heart. It must be tough trying to feed the world. Talk about someone making the world better, well, there's one.
    Me: Yeah, he sure is. But I wish he’d take another road, really, if he could.
    Pook: You think these guys get out here on these tractors on purpose just to slow a few cars down? That’s stupid. 
    Saav: Of course he would take another road if he could. He probably just came from another one and you didn’t see it. Stop assuming things, Mom; it’s unattractive.
    Me: He needs to be drinking some water. I don’t see anything there.
    Pook: Now you’re listening.
    Saav: It's about time!
    Me: I have some drinking water.
    Pook: Yes, you do.
    Saav: Go water a farmer.
    Me: He’s turning. So am I.
    Pook: Woooooo!
    Saav: Yeah!

    I grabbed two bottles of water (I always keep some in a cooler in the car) which aren’t exactly very cold, but it is fresh drinking water (store brand spring water) and get out of the car after honking and waving, getting him to stop. I run up to the tractor.

    Not a bottle or a can in sight. I handed him the bottles. “Too hot out here!” I smiled, holding the bottles out to him. “Here. They’re not exactly cold, but they’ll fix a dry throat.”
    “What? Oh...” he took the bottles. “Oh thank you ma’am! I thought you were going to cuss me.”
    “Cuss you? No! Just wanted to say thank you. You taught me a lesson today and I needed it.”
    “Oh...not me, ma’am, I don’t know you,” he said, looking puzzled. 
    I laughed. “I know. But it was you as I followed you down [highway] 64. Thank you.”
    “Well, okay...but you are an angel,” he smiled, raising the bottle. “God will bless you for this.”
    I smiled as we shook hands. “Be safe, and God bless you,” I said, and went back to the car.

    Pook: Would you be smiling inside like you are now if you hadn’t been stuck behind that tractor?
    Me: No, not at all.
    Saav: Welcome to the rest of your life.

    I love my cats!


    I've never been impatient behind a tractor or a farm truck since.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Yes Pookie, they were happy tears. The Canadianyr are a mushy bunch!



Well, Lesson of the Tractor won't give you tears, I don't think LOL!

But it was a good lesson for me.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 7, 2015)

I love this stuff!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I love this stuff!



I'm sooooooo glad! Thank you!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 8, 2015)

*Kitten Explosion*

Back in June (2014) when a neighbor's house burnt, I rescued three tiny kittens from the house. They are ten months old now; two boys and a girl. 

We've had some severe weather where the power has gone out, but we have a whole-house generator connected to the gas line. The generator kicks on when the power is off for more than three minutes.

The problem is that the generator sounds like a cross between an earthquake and a disgruntled Teamster when it starts up. Once it cycles down, you hardly hear it at all.

Our power went out, and all three kittens were piled up on top of each other on the couch when the generator kicked on. All of a sudden I had a kitten explosion; all three of them flew up off the couch and took off in three different directions. One flew under the guest room bed, another landed in the bathtub, and the third tried to make herself one with the china cabinet.

I guess you would have had to be here when it happened but mercy, I laughed my head off!

My five adult cats slept through the whole thing. They're used to it. LOL!



I wrote this last February.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I love this stuff!



Thank you! More to come.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 11, 2015)

*New Rules for Senior Forums*


(With comments and "adjustments" provided by Pook and Saav):


1. All cats must understand and respect the fact that the pet fish and birds in this forum are NOT part of the food chain.
Pook: Whaaaaaaaaaaat?!!
Saav: What about rodents? Anybody got a mouse or two?


2. Dogs must do the cat-chasing thing outside, NOT on the Weight Loss and Fitness Forum. It's not fitness, it's getting to be a pain in the tail.
Pook: It's about time!
Saav: Well, if you didn't steal their treats, they wouldn't chase you, Doofus.


3. The Home forum, including the gardening posts, is NOT a litterbox.
Pook: Oooops.
Saav: *Snicker* I told you so!


4. Absolutely NO rocking chairs allowed! There are too many tails around here.
Pook: Yeah!
Saav: Woooo, those are scary.


5. Duct-taping members will result in swift, severe ear-twisting.
Pook: *Ahem*
Saav: Hahahahahahahahaha!


6. Do not attempt to sell members or furpeople on E-Bay. Management is watching.
Pook: Rats.
Saav: Hahahahahaha!


7. Cats are not to tease the dogs by swatting at them and running away. 
Pook: Rats!! Not fair!
Saav: Okay, we'll yowl at them from the top of Introductions.


8. Don't block the dog door in front of Diaries.
Pook: What dog door? 
Saav: The one you're sitting in front of.


9. Management will not receive or accept bribes. Blackmail is the preferred method of coercion here.
Pook: What about claws?
Saav: What? No bribes? Oooops.


10. Anyone having fleas must notify the Health board immediately. You will be excused from posting for 48 hours until the Frontline takes effect and you don't smell like paint thinner any more.
Pook: Gaaaaaahhh! Fleas!
Saav: Yaaagggh! Frontline!


11. No posting of suggestive pics of hairless cats. These will be taken down by Management and someone else's cat will get his ears twisted whether he posted them or not.
Pook: He will? *Snicker*
Saav: Put those down, Pook.


12. No excessive flirting. We know cats will be cats and dogs will be dogs, but if it gets hairy, take it to private messages.
Pook: Well, that stinks. I kinda think some of these guy cats are cute.
Saav: Rats. My eye's on a couple of em. Mmmrrrooowww!


13. No litter paws on the boards.
Pook: That's racist!
Saav: *Picks up phone* Hello, ACLU? I got a complaint.


14. No barking or yowling after 11pm. 
Pook: What if someone hacks in here at 2am?
Saav: I guess we'll have to bite them quietly.


15. No claw-sharpening on the furniture. Use the scratching posts.
Pook: What? There's perfectly good upholstery in here that needs shredding!
Saav: I'm allergic to scratching posts. I sharpen mine on people's legs.


16: All pets will be responsible for cleaning up their own "accidents." This includes hairballs.
Pook: That wasn't mine!
Saav: Yes, it was. Get to it.


17. No hissing, spitting, or growling at each other.
Pook: Oh now, that ain't right.
Saav: No problem, we'll cuss instead.


18. No drinking out of the bird bath pictures.
Pook: Yuck!! What idiot would do that?
Saav: Ack! That was a bird bath?


19. No fishing in the aquarium pictures.
Pook: Dang! No fun!
Saav: What if we promise to throw 'em back? Heh heh.


20. No treat-hogging.
Pook: Phooey.
Saav: HAH!


21. All cats and dogs must display good table manners when posting in Food And Drinks.
Pook: Yeah, yeah, no tails in the plates.
Saav: Okay. *Buuuuurrrrppp*


22. No dogs or cats allowed in the bird pictures.
Pook: Aw, rats! That's not cool.
Saav: That's okay, we can still scare them with PMs.


23. Redecorating will be done by Management people only.
Pook: People? Bah! What do people know about decorating?
Saav: Yeah! Let us do it!


24: No teasing Management.
Pook: You're nuts, right? They twist ears!
Saav: Hmm. This needs to be a rule? This is what we cats call "survival."


25. No smoking, drinking, or carousing in the Games forum.
Pook: Well, there goes my night.
Saav: Rats! Now where are we going to go?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 11, 2015)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2015)

Silly girl, :lol:  Enjoying Pook and Saav.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 12, 2015)

Pook (Pawing at keyboard): I'm so mad I could spit!
Saav: Well, don't. The last time you spit, the dog didn't come out from under the bed for a week. What's wrong?
Pook: Dang Purina. They don't have any mouse-flavored cat food!
Saav: Oh, like they're gonna do that. Who's gonna hire those taste-testers? Imagine that on a resume.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 12, 2015)

HaHaHaHaHa.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 15, 2015)

Us!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 15, 2015)

Hubby and Tigger (hubby had a toupe then LOL!!)


----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2015)

For Shalimar:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAOTxAGJUug


----------



## rider1046 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey Pookie. I'm not a cat fan but have nothing against them either,however, I do like your writing. Even about your cats. You have a creative mind. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 23, 2015)

rider1046 said:


> Hey Pookie. I'm not a cat fan but have nothing against them either,however, I do like your writing. Even about your cats. You have a creative mind. Looking forward to more.



Thank you! You're very kind. I'm posting my book too, if it might interest you. It's about very good people, too...not just cats.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 27, 2015)

One thing about having a cold in a house with eight cats in it is...there's never a dull moment.

As if sneezing isn't funny enough by itself, it's really a hoot with cats. I can sneeze in this house and at least five out of eight cats go airborne instantly. Then when they hit the floor, they peer out at me from under various pieces of furniture. 

They look at me like, "You might want to check and see if you still have your butt. Something just flew out the front door and there's a herd of moose in the driveway."

That leads me to thinking of putting tacks and straight pins in the litterboxes...no, wait...cayenne pepper in the dry food! Let them sneeze their furry little tails off! See if I care! Then I can throw large dog toys at them, sending them retreating to the garage.

Then when you're coughing your head off, they look at you like, "What the heck? When WE sound like that, we get stuffed into a crate and hauled off to the vet. Then we get THAT SHOT. Why don't YOU go to the vet?! You're making so much noise we can't get our required sixteen hours of sleep, you inconsiderate numbskull!!"

Blowing your nose is loads of fun with cats, too. You're loading up the kleenex, getting all that gunk out and all, and they aren't in the least sympathetic. Two of them go down the hall and come back with the toilet snake and drop it in front of you. That's like, "HINT!!"

Then your throat's on fire and your voice gets hoarse. You try to call them for treat time. They look around, saying, "Who let a log truck in here? Where's our treats?"

Of course there's the usual crappy headache that married your cold when you weren't looking. That's when the cats decide to get into it with each other and there are eight cats all doing the cat siren thing and the hissing and spitting. The decibel level becomes unbelievable and it goes through your head like a bullet. Then you yell, "KNOCK IT OFF, DANGGIT!!" ..... and too late. You sound like a marine air horn to yourself and the headache gets worse. 

You give up, go to bed, and try to relax while watching air crash disaster documentaries. Good luck. All of a sudden you get at least six cats on you, sharpening their claws all over you and becoming needy. You try to push them off of you but they hang on like starving alligators. 

This makes you pick up the phone and call the vet. The vet feels sorry for you, so he delivers eight doses of kitty Valium to your door. The cats don't take it; you do. Then you don't care if they're being jerks and finally you're out cold getting the rest you need.

You wake up and the house is a disaster. While you were zonked out for ten hours straight, the cats rearranged the living room by putting all the lamps on the floor, started a dog hate website on your computer, ate the goldfish, and started a movement called "Cats' Lives Matter" with the help of that deranged dingbat down the street. 

You vow next time, give THEM the kitty Valium, fill up the water spray bottle, glue the lamps to the tables, turn the computer off and don't take more than a thirty-minute nap...EVER.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 30, 2015)

I get so frustrated sometimes. I have some old Army friends who think I'm wasting my time writing about talking cats. They think I should write about the stories I covered as a photojournalist during my Army career.

I'm just not up to it. I'm still a newshound; I read the news and watch it every day. That isn't the point. The point is, I don't feel like going in-depth again, revisiting old hurts. I covered too much bad news, and I'd rather write something fun and yes, maybe silly, but it makes me happy. 

A lot of times during my career I wasn't happy. I might sound like I'm feeling sorry for myself, but I'm not. How could anyone be happy when you're in the middle of what used to be a plane full of happy people turned into a sea of twisted, burnt debris and lifeless bodies? How can you be happy in a war? How can you be happy staring at mountains of rubble that used to be two beautiful skyscrapers, the pride of the New York City skyline?

Not only that, but why re-visit all these horrors? 

I'm not doing it. I can't and I won't. I damn near became an alcoholic because of it, and it's not worth it. So I'm going to write what I want, and be happy!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2015)

I agree Pookie, do what makes you happy, you'll find it also makes others happy too.  Everybody has opinions and advice about what we should or shouldn't do, and how we should lead our lives.  Take what you need and leave the rest, you'll never be happy trying to please everyone.  The friends who truly care about you will not want you to dwell and rehash the sadness of the past and will want you to lift your own spirit and that of those around you.  Keep on doing what you're doing, nothing wrong at all there...hugs.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks so much, SeaBreeze. Y'all will have the distinction of housing the Crazy Cat Lady, and if some FBI people come in here looking for a stolen server with the name of FluffBall.com, pretend you don't know anything, ok?

That would help. Thanks! :cat:


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 30, 2015)

Pookie, you go girl! Why wouldn't you want light in your life? I think it is far healthier to play and laugh than dwell on painful memories.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Pookie, you go girl! Why wouldn't you want light in your life? I think it is far healthier to play and laugh than dwell on painful memories.



Yep, and you're right. I have a LOT of happiness and joy now, and I'm good with it. Thank you!


----------



## Pookie (Nov 5, 2015)

Today I had some awful news. One of my best friends has passed at 3:30 or so this morning. I'm a mess. I'm not good right now, please forgive me.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 5, 2015)

Pookie, I am so sorry for your loss. There is nothing to forgive. Of course you are a mess. Hugs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2015)

Pookie, very sad news about your friend, my condolences. :rose:


----------



## Pookie (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you both so very much. Danggit, she was only 64. 

I am feeling awful, so I'm going to curl up in bed with my dog, a couple of cats (give or take) and a good book. I just want to cave in tonight. I'll see y'all tomorrow when I feel better.

A lesson learned: Cherish each minute, each hour, each day we have with our friends and family. Make the most of every second....tomorrow isn't always promised to us.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 12, 2015)

My friend had ordered birthday and Christmas gifts for me that she never sent; she was too sick. Her husband packed them all up and shipped them to me, and it arrived today.

It's a huge box, about a cubic yard, and I can't get myself to open it yet. I'm by myself, and I think I'll wait til hubby comes home to open it. I don't think I can do this alone.

I was wrong about her age; she was 62, and a retired Air Force Master Sergeant. We met in the military about 22 years ago. She was awesome; her nickname was "Iron Pants Annie." She was like a sister to me, and we were so close. I found her obituary:

*Andrea HOUSER
*

1953 - 2015 Obituary Condolences


































News Death Notice

HOUSER, Andrea "Ann" Age 62, of Huber Heights, passed away on Thursday, November 5, 2015. Ann was born on July 16, 1953 in Orange, CA. She graduated from Santa Ana H.S in CA. Ann retired after 20 years of service in the U.S. Air Force and she also worked as a Document Control Manager for PSA Air Lines. She was preceded in death by her mother, Shirley (Knouf) Baratta. Ann is survived by her loving husband of 31 years, Paul M. Houser; son, Christopher (Courtney) Quevedo; sisters, Lisa Albright and Tina Conrad; her father, James Baratta and several nieces and nephews. The family would like to extend their deepest gratitude to the staff at Hospice of Dayton for all the compassionate care they gave to Ann. A funeral service will be held at 1:00pm on Saturday, November 6, 2015 at Routsong Funeral Home, 2100 E. Stroop Rd. Kettering, OH. Family will greet friends one hour prior to the service at the funeral home. Condolences and other remembrances may be sent to the family at www.routsong.com

Published in Dayton Daily News on Nov. 6, 2015



- See more at: Andrea HOUSER Obituary - Kettering, OH | Dayton Daily News


----------

